
Stop using react - hardwaresofton
https://vadosware.io/post/stop-using-react/
======
GrumpyNl
Would like to hear some views on this article.

~~~
tboyd47
It's a good article but nothing new. There are a million blog posts just like
this by people frustrated with React.

If you want to change people's behavior, you have to address them at an
instinctive, emotional level, not a logical level. React attracted people
because it was new and shiny, and it had the prestigious "Facebook" label on
it.

Most front-end developers don't have any ownership stake in the projects they
are hired to work on, so they couldn't give two hoots about the legal
ramifications of React. All they're thinking is, "I'm as amazing as Facebook
now."

